# Car prices???



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Are you starting to see car prices come down in your area?

Have not noticed it much in South Florida however in Central Florida I see the prices are starting to come down, at least on new cars. Be interesting to see what happens when the 2023 models come out.

Any way my time line is late September early October for my next purchase hopefully the recession is full go by then to help drive prices down.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

For the first time ever, car dealers in my area have been closed on Sundays due to low inventory. Furthermore, any available stock is priced _*above*_ sticker, also a first.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

New Vehicle Inventory, Stuck Near Record Lows, Gets Worse as Buyers Shift from Trucks to Economical Cars, which Vanish


Average price jumps by $5,000 from year ago, to $45,495.



wolfstreet.com


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> For the first time ever, car dealers in my area have been closed on Sundays due to low inventory. Furthermore, any available stock is priced _*above*_ sticker, also a first.


Dealers I have been looking at were also above MSRP. Now they are at MSRP on some models and the ones above MSRP have come down by in some cases 1-2K.

I'll keep watching the trend to see if it continues.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Be patient if you can. Auto loan defaults are just starting to spike. The used market is going to get some nice vehicles. I predict before the 2024 election, Biden admin will be talking about funding US car companies to save them/transition them to EV

The marketplace is going to get messy the next few years, but that is where the opportunities present themselves. 

Nationally, used car prices were down double digits month over month…looking for the chart


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Prices seem to be softening just a tiny bit here in RDU land. There's still very little inventory on new car lots, just about everything MSRP or slightly more AND the last dealer I looked at is sending every car out with tint and paint protection for an extra $1300. 

Used prices are still way too high, 60% of msrp for a 10 year old sedan with 110K on it seems a little nuts. Besides, I have a van with 235K miles on it that I need to finish killing.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Prices seem to be softening just a tiny bit here in RDU land. There's still very little inventory on new car lots, just about everything MSRP or slightly more AND the last dealer I looked at is sending every car out with tint and paint protection for an extra $1300.
> 
> Used prices are still way too high, 60% of msrp for a 10 year old sedan with 110K on it seems a little nuts. Besides, I have a van with 235K miles on it that I need to finish killing.


A radio host here has waited 30 months for a Bronco he ordered. Just informed it is on it’s way. 
He said the vehicle sat somewhere for months waiting for a chip module. 

I am guessing the tint was done to save the interiors as the cars sat in storage and the paint protection is a good attempt to hold off a flood of new car paint/rust complaints.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> A radio host here has waited 30 months for a Bronco he ordered. Just informed it is on it’s way.
> He said the vehicle sat somewhere for months waiting for a chip module.
> 
> I am guessing the tint was done to save the interiors as the cars sat in storage and the paint protection is a good attempt to hold off a flood of new car paint/rust complaints.


Nope, you are being too kind. It's the dealers adding these things after the fact. They can do tint and wax the car for a few hundred and then sell for $1300. It's just an extra grand in profit.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I bought a nice used Sentra with a service contract at a local dealership for $4500. Low miles. I'd recommend the place to anyone in Southern California. Its called Obsidian Motors and Repair in Whittier.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nope, you are being too kind. It's the dealers adding these things after the fact. They can do tint and wax the car for a few hundred and then sell for $1300. It's just an extra grand in profit.


I can see that happening. 

If you are right, then the flood of paint complaints to the NTSB will likely start in 2 to 3 years.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I bought a nice used Sentra with a service contract at a local dealership for $4500. Low miles. I'd recommend the place to anyone in Southern California. Its called Obsidian Motors and Repair in Whittier.


What year?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Haven't looked at new car prices since I'm not in the market for one until the EV Silverado I ordered in January rolls around some time in 2024. But yeah, lots are pretty damn empty. Just drove today by the local stretch with six new car dealers and the only one that had more than just 2 or 3 new ones seemed to be the Jeep dealer which had about gadzillion of Grand Wagoneers sitting there. Not a surprise there, that's for sure, since a $85K+ Jeep is just plain silly. 🤦‍♂️ 

Private sale used car market is hot as ever and people still think their POS is worth its weight in gold.  Some tend to be sitting for some time, so maybe we've hit the peak and prices will soon start to fall. That's when I will jump in and start flipping them again.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

FLKeys said:


> Are you starting to see car prices come down in your area?
> 
> Have not noticed it much in South Florida however in Central Florida I see the prices are starting to come down, at least on new cars. Be interesting to see what happens when the 2023 models come out.
> 
> Any way my time line is late September early October for my next purchase hopefully the recession is full go by then to help drive prices down.


Shop South Carolina, best prices, time for a vacay! 😉

Ps: If interested in a Honda there is a factory there too.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> What year?


2012


----------

